# Introduce Your Betta Fish!



## kaleigh (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to the betta fish community and I was interested in seeing all of the different betta fish you guys have! Post a picture and tell me about your fish!

This is my cute yellow pineapple veiltail. His name is Moses. He is currently recovering from fin rot. I love his little blue eyes. When I decided to get a betta fish, I was torn between him and a beautiful blue halfmoon with white fin tips. But when I put my finger to Moses's cup, I saw his blue eyes move to look at me and I just felt a special connection to him for some reason.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Warning! Long Post!*

Oh boy. I could go on. I have 6 boys. Misha, Blaine, Sammy, Oliver, Dean, and Crowley. 

I'll start with Oliver as I've had him the longest out of my current boys. 

Oliver is my Blue/Red Bicolor Halfmoon Rosetail. I'd guess him at almost a year now. If I estimate correctly he'll be one year in April. Second picture is him in the end of february, first is him when I got him. 
View attachment 532354

View attachment 532346


Next I'll do Dean, sticking with my pattern of order in which I got them. 

Dean is my HM marble. He started as a Yellow Butterfly and has now started to get more blackish greyish blue on his tail and black spots on his body. He'll be one in July if I estimate correctly. (estimating that they were 3 months in store, as they are usually 3-4 months in the stores) so he is about 7-8 months old right now. 

View attachment 532362


Next is Sammy, my Multicolor VT male. I got him as a rescue from my school's psychology department. he was conditioned to be extremely aggressive to anything. He was bloated and clamped when i first got him. The first picture is him the day I brought him home, second picture is him at the end of February. 

View attachment 532434

View attachment 532394


Next is Crowley, my Multicolor CT male. I got him after my SDeT, Castiel, was put down due to cancer. I had been wanting a Crowntail for a bit before then. I saw him and it was love at first sight if that could happen with fish. he will be one next September and he is about 6-7 months now. 

View attachment 532370


The next guy is Misha, my blue/red/white marble HMPK. He is 8 months old and is from the Betta Shop. He came from the Blue Water HMPK competition team. The picture with the whiter face is him a few weeks ago, the picture with the more blue on the face is today. 

View attachment 532378

View attachment 532386


And finally comes Blaine, my white marble HMPK. I got him from the Betta Shop as well. He's four months now I got him as a solid platinum white, but soon he was developing blue spots on the ends of his fins. Since I got him, he's gotten a blue line around his anal, and then that disappeared and he has three spots on his anal fin, one on his dorsal. 

View attachment 532402

View attachment 532410

View attachment 532418


----------



## realkandar (Mar 12, 2015)

hai. this is my betta.
still have some but i'm not already have taking their pic.

their name:
-CT is Light
-CT Blue is Chuck
-HMPK Dragon is Woles
-HMPK Blackhead Mustard Gas is Bram
-HMPK Blackhead Steel Blue is Hulk
-HMPK Lavender is Panda
-Halfmoon Lavender is still dont have name, cause it's new from breeding

thanks for see my betta at here. ;-)


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! Your betta is so cute!

I currently have two:

Cosmos the marble halfmoon doubletail










and Polaris, my brand new bicolor halfmoon


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Winston:










Oliver:


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

LolaQuigs said:


> Welcome! Your betta is so cute!
> 
> I currently have two:
> 
> Cosmos the marble halfmoon doubletail


I really love his coloring!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Elvis - black copper marble halfmoon .... 
I am head over heels in love with this handsome guy.


Sir Pennyroyal - green and yellow dragon veiltail. He's a very lucky petstore find. 


Riot - blue/red veiltail - this little guy was sold as a female, believe it or not. He flares at everything and his fins are filling out 


I also have a few females, one pineapple girl coloured like your male, and a lighter yellow one and I might be picking up a crowntail girl tomorrow


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

OOOh ... I like threads like this! lol 

Here are my 3 guys ..

Meet Tiberius! He was given to me in a tiny vase back in February and I quickly upgraded him to a 3 gallon.
He is super active ...maybe a little neurotic and his fins .... Ahhhhh ... so Blue 









Meet Raphael! He is a big boy! I saw him near death in Walmart, soooo I brought him home for $1! His fins have given me fits but they are looking better. I adore the look of his fins now but they are very thin .... can you say flare blowout?!! He looks like a watercolor painting to me and he has blue eyes 










Meet Gabriel...or as we like to call him, Baby Gabey! He is a little orange and turq CT with turquoise eyes! I saw him at Walmart hell about a week and a half ago and just kept an eye on him. Well about 3 days ago he was still there and his water was nasssty. So, I brought him home. I am going to upgrade his tank in the next week or so. He is a wee one  Makes Raphael look giant! 









obsessed 
T


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Arausio is a halfmoon marble and my first betta. He's an import from Thailand. He's my baby and a total sweetheart.  










And Edgar. He's a delta tail from a local pet shop. Forgive his ragged appearance, he's decided that chewing on his tail is fun. >.< He's technically my husband's fish. Edgar is the feisty, fiery, kick butt one.  










And we should be getting another on Monday.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh fun I think my 3 have common faces in some threads. But I'll get pics of our other 2(my twin sisters and the one we share)


----------



## christinaporreca (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow Kaleigh! He looks just like mine!


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

These are my boys. 

Kannon is a turquoise copper halfmoon. I have had him since valentines day. He is my valentine. 


Kuzco is the cambodian, I think partly marble as well, crowntail that I have had only a week!


Both my boys are such characters. I love them dearly. They love to stay in their houses when I am not in the room. Like I would leave the room and walk back in 5 minutes later and they are just chilling in their houses til they see me. Kuzco has not flared for me yet but Kannon has flared like once.


----------



## Valoberry (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this community! Nice to see so many beautiful fishies. A few weeks ago I got Fizz. I'm absolutely in love with the blue and yellow colour combination, and beautiful white edges. 

He lives in a tank with a few galaxy rasboras and neon tetras, and two small snails. The tank has been up and running in harmony for about 2 years now, so I was a little hesitant putting him in there, but he's happy. He is a little bit of a diva, and loves to pose in vintage jars.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

What a stunner! I love his colors.


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here are my boys:

Bohr

View attachment 533778


Nobel (he's had some fin damage...)

View attachment 533802


Watson

View attachment 533794


Crick

View attachment 533786


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

violettec said:


> I really love his coloring!


Thank you! I had no idea what I was going to get when I first got him. I knew he was a marble, so I was ready to be surprised!  This is what he looked like when I got him.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

This is my Finn!!!


----------

